# Mountainbike in Celle?



## dkc-live (24. November 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich ziehe im Januar nach Celle und mich interessiert ob es Gruppen gibt die regelmäßig fahren. Gemütliche Feierabend Runden eben um den Kopf frei zu bekommen.

Wäre schön wenn sich aktive Mountainbiker finden oder ich mich anschließen kann.

Grüße


----------



## blackslide (27. November 2014)

Moin,ich komme aus Eickeloh.Habe hier ein paar Hometrails .Oder Touren.Sonst  Deister ,Harz,HaBe.
Feierabend ist natürlich zu dieser Zeit schlecht ,oder halt mit Lampe.
Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (29. November 2014)

Ja ich fahre mit Lampe. So richtig Lust nach Feierabend mit dem Auto zum Spot zu fahren habe ich jetzt weniger  Habe gehofft es gibt einen inoffiziellen festen Termin. So eine Art Biketreff.


----------



## blackslide (30. November 2014)

Nein ,soetwas haben wir nicht.Wir fahren immer wenns zeitlich passt.Waren gestern zb in den Harburger Bergen.
Ich wohne halt ca 20 km von Celle entfernt.


----------



## Jobece (3. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,
es gibt in Celle schon einige MTBiker, die aber kaum organisiert sind.
Meld dich gern mal per PN-


----------



## lanman75 (5. Dezember 2014)

Moin,

kannst Dich bei der IG Lüneburger Heide anmelden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/lueneburger-heide.396/

Wir haben dort ne Onlinekarte mit MTB Spots aus dem Bereich Lüneburger Heide und einige Leute aus dem Großraum Celle sind dort auch anzutreffen (unter "Stell Dich vor.." suchen)

Gruss Lanman


----------



## dkc-live (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja habe mich angemeldet.
Danke schön.


----------



## powerrade (29. März 2015)

hey ja ich bin auch erst seit kurzem in celle und suche jemanden oder mehrere personen zum mountainbiken


----------



## powerrade (29. März 2015)

zwischen groß hehlen und scheuen versteckt im wald gibt es gutes gelände extra angefertigt wobei man dort nur im sommer auf motorkrossfahrer trifft dennoch mit bike sehr gut zum fahren


----------



## lanman75 (29. März 2015)

Moin, 

kannst dich gerne im Forum IG Lüneburger Heide anmelden. Dort sind auch einige aus Celle:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/g/lueneburger-heide.396/

Unter "Stell Dich vor" findest Du sie


----------



## powerrade (29. März 2015)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. Mai 2016)

Da es in Celle ja ein paar MTB gehe ich davon aus ihr seid auch hier.

Ich finde es ja gut das Ihr buddelt und die Trails optimieren wollt. Aber bitte denkt doch dabei nach.
Eigentlich habt ihr den Trail ruiniert. Einen Viel zu weichen Kicker den nicht jeder springt auf die Ideallinie pflanzen.
Anlieger aus Sand? Echt jetzt. Ich bin fast auf die Mappe geflogen weil mein 3" breiter Reifen eingesunken ist.

Ich find es gut das Ihr baut. Aber bitte mit Verstand. Zum Beispiel halbe Meter tiefe Löcher neben dem Trail im NSG meint ihr das geht gut?
Ihr braucht Lehmhaltigen Boden das der Kicker auf trägt. Den gibt es hier nunmal nicht. Und auf Sand baut es sich nicht gut...


----------

